
Time sensitive travel in the midst of Covid-19 - throwawaycovid
My fiance and I have been working on getting a US visa since mid-last year.  Now after having gone through all the hoops, interviews, and fees we have our visa and it expires in July.<p>Due to one final hoop, the soonest we can travel is early April. Given the COVID-19 chaos that&#x27;s unfolding should we travel as soon as we can in April, or attempt to wait it out as long as we can?
======
throwawaycovid
I should mention that we're currently located in the Asia (Philippines.)

